# 4m Scrub Python found in Townsville shed



## tezzajw (Jan 31, 2009)

*Published:* 31 January 2009
*Source:http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,24988253-5005961,00.html*

*It says in the article that they're pleased to see snakes this size thriving. Me too! It would be a shame to see snake numbers decline because of humans.*


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 31, 2009)

Great news! They must be good for the feral cat population! hahaha...


----------



## LauraM (Jan 31, 2009)

haha.. yeh cats are tasty *cough


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 31, 2009)

4mtres is average!we get carpets here thatsize,i dunno how it made the news.lol.. where did all the 7mtre ones go...its sad,cos reports say these guys have been known to reach 8mtrs.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 31, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> 4mtres is average!we get carpets here thatsize,i dunno how it made the news.lol.. where did all the 7mtre ones go...its sad,cos reports say these guys have been known to reach 8mtrs.


 
Reports are usually exaggerated.


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 31, 2009)

LauraM said:


> haha.. yeh cats are tasty *cough


 
got a furball there? LOL :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah... i don't reckon it was too exaggerated - see anyone you recognise?

http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au/article/2009/01/31/36245_hpnews.html


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 31, 2009)

awwwwwww its TAN and she looks like she has been feasting on a few possums too ...i think she looks like she is ready to pop......does anyone know when her bub is due?


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 31, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Yeah... i don't reckon it was too exaggerated - see anyone you recognise?
> 
> http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au/article/2009/01/31/36245_hpnews.html


 

I was referring to the reports of 8m scrubs and 4m carpets not this one


----------



## slim6y (Feb 1, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> I was referring to the reports of 8m scrubs and 4m carpets not this one



What... you've never seen an 8 metre scrubbie? Are you out of your mind? I find them in my shoe boxes at night - all the time... and in my coffee mugs as well.

Are you sure that's what you were on about...

And RBB = yes, Tan knows when she's due...


----------



## krusty (Feb 1, 2009)

that is so cool i wish i could find something that big........


----------



## scorps (Feb 2, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> 4mtres is average!we get carpets here thatsize,i dunno how it made the news.lol.. where did all the 7mtre ones go...its sad,cos reports say these guys have been known to reach 8mtrs.




HAHA yes 4m average carpet pythons


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 2, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> 4mtres is average!we get carpets here thatsize,i dunno how it made the news.lol.. where did all the 7mtre ones go...its sad,cos reports say these guys have been known to reach 8mtrs.



I'll give you $1000 cash if you can produce a Carpet Python that is 4.0m total length.


----------



## scorps (Feb 2, 2009)

Haha Jonno, I'll even chuck in 50 Bucks


----------



## tan (Feb 2, 2009)

Not ready to pop yet RBB still got till May...here's another piccy for you...


----------



## gman78 (Feb 2, 2009)

nice healthy loking fella


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 2, 2009)

tan congrats on the bubbie to be ////and that snake is absolutely beautiful...and here I feel special cause i went and got a 7 foot carpet bag today all the best sweetie hope all goes well with the birth and your not that long off ....do you know what sex the baby is ?..


----------



## Magpie (Feb 2, 2009)

Certainly a chunky scrubby.


----------



## tan (Feb 3, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> tan congrats on the bubbie to be ////and that snake is absolutely beautiful...and here I feel special cause i went and got a 7 foot carpet bag today all the best sweetie hope all goes well with the birth and your not that long off ....do you know what sex the baby is ?..


 
thanks rbb...another little herper in the making..a boy on the way..although my daughter proves to be the best herper of the other 3 so who knows.

Certainly was a nice scrubbie...hard to let him go...


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 3, 2009)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## daniel1234 (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats and good luck Tan on the bubs. Nice Scrubby, wish we had them available down here (proberbly have but not the way you guys in the east seem to have them). The only one I have seen or heard of here is in a wildlife park. Need them here I reckon (Scrubby's not kids (I already have two of those).


----------

